# Fruit beer - hangovers?



## Adr_0 (18/7/17)

I recall reading years ago that pectin in fruit, when fermented, produces methanol. This was in the context of distilling where perhaps extra care may be needed to remove it. I'm not sure if this was proven/accepted or speculation. 

I understand acetaldehyde is a good one for hangovers, but has anyone experienced bad hangovers after few pints of fruit beer? Could this be attributed to methanol?


----------



## stuartf (8/8/17)

Pectin does get metabolised to methanol by the body but I think you need a pretty large amount of fruit to get a noticeable quantity. Ethanol is metabolised in preference by the liver anyway so as long as your beer has a normal etoh level then the methanol should be passed through before it gets to be metabolised to formaldehyde. I'd put money on it being the acetaldehyde (also a metabolite of etoh) causing the hangovers.


----------



## Adr_0 (8/8/17)

Oh no, I meant yeast ferments pectin to methanol. I believe. 

Acetaldehyde is definitely a cause of hangovers but I wondered if methanol was a factor too.


----------



## Dave70 (8/8/17)

I had a neighbor once who was very sensitive to the tannin's / tyramines in certain red wine. I'm talking migraine strength headaches and vomiting sensitive.
Dont know about pectin, but sorbitol can have some rather un wanted side effects. Remember this? Real minefield this drinking caper at times. 

http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au...s/news-story/e6a2b85fff9b03a04415951056e89ebf


----------



## Adr_0 (8/8/17)

Dave70 said:


> I had a neighbor once who was very sensitive to the tannin's / tyramines in certain red wine. I'm talking migraine strength headaches and vomiting sensitive.
> Dont know about pectin, but sorbitol can have some rather un wanted side effects. Remember this? Real minefield this drinking caper at times.
> 
> http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au...s/news-story/e6a2b85fff9b03a04415951056e89ebf


Shit...


----------



## stuartf (8/8/17)

Adr_0 said:


> Oh no, I meant yeast ferments pectin to methanol. I believe.
> 
> Acetaldehyde is definitely a cause of hangovers but I wondered if methanol was a factor too.



Could be wrong but pectin are pretty complex long chains so not sure regular sacc would be able to metabolise it? If you were fermenting with Brett or some lacto strains then may be more of an issue?


----------

